
Publisher Sues AdBlock Plus for Copyright Infringement - rahuldottech
https://torrentfreak.com/publisher-sues-adblock-plus-for-copyright-infringement-190411/
======
rolph
I think what the plaintiff is trying to say is that the code sent to your
browser is thier property, and "editing" the code is a use of protected
property, to create a derivative product.

    
    
      I personally dont see this as actual,
     my impression is when using ad blockers the code pointing to ads is either ignored,
     or not allowed to load into the browser.

If we have a legal requirement to accept every line of code sent then, that
makes blackhat and malware deployment, quite trivial. I actually would be
concerned that there would be a big uptick in evil payloads on "weaponized"
ads if ad blockers were gone.

------
rahuldottech
Lmao this isn't going to go through. Browser plugins cannot modify anything on
the servers on which websites are hosted.

